# 3 in 1 Silicon Spray :(



## cusx (Nov 13, 2008)

After applying 3 in 1 Silicon spray to my Rubik's DIY, the whole cube seems to be worse. NOT Smooth/ Clicky ....

Anyone encounter this problem before with 3 in 1 ? ( I think they are the same company as WD40 ) 

*Sigh* There goes my Rubik's DIY !


----------



## toast (Nov 13, 2008)

3in1 has petroleum(sp?) in it,


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 13, 2008)

ALL silicone lubricant sprays have petroleum in them.

And when you first lubricate a cube with silicone lubricant spray, it will probably get really sticky, and not smooth. That is normal. After using it for a few days it becomes much much better. 

And also SOME people have said 3 in 1 silicone spray is not that good. They say it doesn't work that well...


----------



## DcF1337 (Nov 13, 2008)

I also thought 3-in-1 was the worst silicone spray for cubes *EVER*. But after a couple of days of playing with my 3-in-1-lubed cube it was actually pretty good! It became more poppable though.

Don't worry. All you need to do is play with your Rubik's DIY for a while. It isn't "gone". If you don't like how poppable it becomes later on, just clean out the lube and try something else.


----------



## cusx (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks for all the input guys.I appreciate it very much !

the method I spray -> Remove 8 edges and spray it. 

Once I spray it, i tried the cube, its very sticky  it eventually became worst.

Between I have a question guys, adjusting the screws..

Tighter means = ? ( harder to turn ? ) 

Looser means = ? ( better ? )


----------



## DcF1337 (Nov 13, 2008)

Remove 8 edges? Wow. That's alot of lube. One edge is enough. You should consider cleaning out the lube and see how it feels like. You most probably overlubed your cube, that's why it's so sticky.

Looser = easier to turn, but because the cubies have more space in between them, the chances of a pop are higher and it might lock up too.

Tighter = harder to turn, but lowers the chances of pops and lockups

However tight/loose you want to set your DIY is really your own preference, because you're the one who needs to get used to it.


----------



## fcwy1 (Nov 13, 2008)

Let me share on how i use 3-in-1 silicone spray.

Take out all the pieces and spray on them. 
On a fan to blow at them for around 6hrs.
Leave them alone for one more day.
Put the pieces back together and cube.
after a few days, it will be great.

It also depends on which 3-in-1 silicone spray you bought.
the older ones that they used to make were better. The newer ones aren't so good.


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 13, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> Remove 8 edges? Wow. That's alot of lube. One edge is enough. You should consider cleaning out the lube and see how it feels like. You most probably overlubed your cube, that's why it's so sticky.


Have you seen this video?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtOHpSyfjd8


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 13, 2008)

Popping 8 edges is A LOT lol. I normally only take out 2 edges opposite of each other and spray..

Edit: I'm not sure if badmephisto's video experiment works for all cubes..after all he only used Type Ds...


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 13, 2008)

My friend used a hairdryer on his 3 in 1'ed cube.

At first, it really sucks. But when the lube dries, it rocks.

This is the obvious reason cause my friend lubed his 3x3 and it was too sticky, but my (rubiks)5x5 was lubed with it and it was smooth immediately. It has more gaps for the lube to evaporate from.


----------



## cusx (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks all for your help, I guess now all I have to do is be patience and let the *magic* happen lol..


----------



## stefan.s.skesh (Nov 13, 2008)

I tryied a douzen of Silicon oil.

I found only one very good, the Aerolon (or Gyrolon in some countries) orange bottle from duesberg industry.






With this one, there is not sticky phase. You spray, It sounds "cracking" and after a second it is smooth and quiet.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 13, 2008)

This is how it's done:

1; take out one edge
2; spray a lot into the hole, a lot, we like em dripping don't we?
3; put back the edge and start to turn

At this point your cube is sticky (also on the outside) and close to impossible to turn... so:

4; whipe of the outside

Still stiff as H**L

Turn a little more, it's fun...

OK, when that is starting to get boring and you like to speedsolve again, then:

5; Pull a few cubies apart and blow in between them, holding your mouth close to the cube, yes!, *blow!!* Do the same from a couple of sides.

At this point your cube is smoother and faster than ever, trust me


----------



## Tox|k (Nov 13, 2008)

I use the 3in1 silicone spray and quite like it.
The stuff works the best after the liquid has evaporated. The thin film that it leaves behind is what you want, not the liquid.

When I lube a cube I take the whole thing apart. I line up the cubies and spray all the surfaces. Then I let them sit for an hour or two, come back, wipe off any excess, and put the cube back together. I usually do this before I goto bed, so when I wake up, the liquid has all evaporated and I don't need to wipe any excess off the cubies.

For my regular use cubes, I usually relube them about once a week. The part that takes the longest is just letting them air dry.

I tried just removing a few edges, spraying it in, working it around, and letting it dry. But the results weren't as good as my aforementioned method. Also, since the cube is sealed up, it takes more than a day for it to dry, as opposed to a few hours.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 13, 2008)

That's why I use the blow method, it evaporates the solvent and adds a little steam instead = immediate usage.


----------

